# Anyone know a good comercial Insurence company in Ca



## Steak&Fries (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good commercial Insurance agent in Ca.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Steak&Fries said:


> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good commercial Insurance agent in Ca.


Wilshire is awesome if they're in CA. The more experience you accumulate in the fare for hire industry the more they will drop your rates.


----------



## Steak&Fries (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you very much for your help. I'll give them a ring today.


----------

